# Well she's home now



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Big thanks to Ross Ivey, my salesman, and others at Jim Ellis VW of Marietta.

Oh, Sound/Nav come with iPod cable

In the garage









Out in the daylight, sadly it is only 41 today but I did drive it a bit with the top down, being able to raise and lower while moving is awesome.


















Having replaced my 2013 Mustang, which while a good car was just too large and I would not have bought it if VW had not told me the TDI Convertibles were not coming back in March last year


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Very cool. Love the color!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful car...working on putting a Beetle cruise together up to Caffiene and Octane on April 7th!


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I think that's the best color. Nice pick up!


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

Sharp as hell :thumbup: I may be bias.... but I love the color too! It looks great with both the beige and the black top! Enjoy!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Real nice color

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I am jealous...


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

What a stunning color combination. I'm seriously jealous. :thumbup:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Great looking car!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, that first picture in the garage is stunning. What a great looking car!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice, you may be the first forum member to own a turbo convertible.


Where is the IPOD cable, the dealer installed mine, i wanted it in the compartment in front of the gear shift.


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

Love the color!  


I'm a trained professional.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Classic color combo...

...and I'm an amateur professional.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Very nice, you may be the first forum member to own a turbo convertible.
> 
> 
> Where is the IPOD cable, the dealer installed mine, i wanted it in the compartment in front of the gear shift.


lower glove box had the cable already installed. I had bought one from the dealer only to find out that this car had one. A few people had mentioned their cars did not have them. So I will be returning the extra cable.

Well its a turbo of a sort, a turbo diesel.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> lower glove box had the cable already installed. I had bought one from the dealer only to find out that this car had one. A few people had mentioned their cars did not have them. So I will be returning the extra cable.
> 
> Well its a turbo of a sort, a turbo diesel.


Wondering if you have a Soundaktor in the diesel version of the TB?


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice TB, been a diesel is also OK


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Classic color combo...
> 
> ...and I'm an amateur professional.


i've never seen that coppery metal color before, but I bet it's awesome in the sunlight! 

and, I never said what I was trained in. Unfortunately, it's not fixing my own car!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

going for tint Friday, have the windscreen on order from KefferVW. I wanted to get the protective film on the car but cannot find a place that is close or is open weekends, one place is out of the way and only work M-F.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Lark said:


> i've never seen that coppery metal color before, but I bet it's awesome in the sunlight!
> 
> and, I never said what I was trained in. *Unfortunately, it's not fixing my own car!*


Neither am I... hence amateurish.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Chrisho said:


> going for tint Friday, have the windscreen on order from KefferVW. I wanted to get the protective film on the car but cannot find a place that is close or is open weekends, one place is out of the way and only work M-F.



Ok, should look really nice, but get some recommendations, or at least see their work, even if you have to drive a little. by protective film do you mean tint or the film to prevent nicks? If tint, then i 've read some posts on the gti forum where the work was not done properly and they had bubbles forever, and even cut the rubber around the window. so choose wisely.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Ok, should look really nice, but get some recommendations, or at least see their work, even if you have to drive a little. by protective film do you mean tint or the film to prevent nicks? If tint, then i 've read some posts on the gti forum where the work was not done properly and they had bubbles forever, and even cut the rubber around the window. so choose wisely.


As for the tint, there is a shop in Marietta Georiga (megamaxx) where the same guy has been there for years. He did three of my other cars and does an spectacular job; uses Llumar filsm. Found another shop for the protective film application and merely awaiting their reply. I had the film on my G35 and it saved my front end from a dump truck that lost a good chunk of its load. These Beetle's have such large fronts that I am leaning towards getting that covered


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Top down shot... Will get better shots later in week with top down, need to find a more scenic place 











Friday windows get tinted, Saturday get XPEL Ultimate protection film to hood, bumper, and mirrors.


----------



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

*JE Marietta*

Ross Ivey was a great, low-pressure salesman, and he re-assured my faith in VW. I drove 14 hours to buy from him after so many troubles at my local dealership (plus they had my exact ordered car except in a 13). He is a cool cat....


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

*top down!*

That'll be great cruising around with good weather


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

top down shots


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> top down shots


Awesome. Looks great! Beautiful color.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

omg i love it


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Every Spring Babie falls in love........but this time it sounds ultra serious !


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm glad the saga of waiting is finally over. Like I called it though... just in time for spring :thumbup:


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks beautiful.... 

Question - - did yours come with the boot cover, and if so where do you store it?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Every Spring Babie falls in love........but this time it sounds ultra serious !


you said it....


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very cool, i must make sure my wife does not see these photos......


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

beckywarf said:


> Looks beautiful....
> 
> Question - - did yours come with the boot cover, and if so where do you store it?


Hey Becky,

I'm pretty sure only the 70's edition verts come with the boot cover...... and I just hang mine in the garage using the bag that in came in. It fit will fit in the trunk, but it really is just too big and awkward when folded to keep it in there!


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

mulksman said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I'm pretty sure only the 70's edition verts come with the boot cover...... and I just hang mine in the garage using the bag that in came in. It fit will fit in the trunk, but it really is just too big and awkward when folded to keep it in there!


Thanks.... I just wondered, as by the time i put my boot cover, and back headrests in the trunk, there is no more room.. LOL


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

beckywarf said:


> Looks beautiful....
> 
> Question - - did yours come with the boot cover, and if so where do you store it?


Yes, came with the boot cover, I would much rather have gotten the wind screen instead. I bought a wind screen from Keffer VW for 337...

As for the boot, I stored it in my garage, going to have to find some place permanent for that damn thing. What a contraption. Took one look at it, laid it across the top and thought to myself, yeah, like thats going to happen. Figure it this way, if you needed to put the top up you would have to get out of the car and remove that beastie!


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess I stand corrected then (sorry Chrisho!). I was led to believe from the folks at VW and from what I read online that the boot cover was unique to the 70's edition. I guess that proves only to believe half of what you hear and blows the theory that everything you read online is true 

With that being said, I have put in on and it does look super nice! Once you have done it a time or two, it doesn't really take but a few minutes to install (two parts that lock in...and the rest just tucks itself under the folded top). I really can't imagine using it much, but I guess I might use it when the weather is going to stay nice for an extended period of time or on a long road trip.

And to Chrisho...... do you feel the price of the wind screen (now that you have it) is worth the $$$?
I have thought about picking one up, but would like to hear from someone who has actually used it! At least with it, they have a storage system for it in the trunk to keep it out of the way...right? Is that fairly easy to tuck away?


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

I ordered mine from keffer as well, and think it is worth the money. I chose the wind screen vs getting the tinting done for now until the next expense. i think it helps quite a bit with the hair situation, and i kind of like that if i have a bag in the back, things don't fly out. 

Agreed the boot cover looks nice, but is a pain and does take the whole trunk. I didnt think it was a standard accessory either, as my dealer made some big deal about it being included.. LOL


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

great looking convertible, I would love one but living in N.E. it's a luxury I can do without....loving it


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

mulksman said:


> With that being said, I have put in on and it does look super nice! Once you have done it a time or two, it doesn't really take but a few minutes to install (two parts that lock in...and the rest just tucks itself under the folded top). I really can't imagine using it much, but I guess I might use it when the weather is going to stay nice for an extended period of time or on a long road trip.


 If the Beetle is anything like other convertibles, not only does it look better with the Tonneau cover on, but it is a great way to keep your top looking great for longer (that and not leaving it down for lengthy periods of time) - something to consider if you are planning to keep yours for a long time.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

mulksman said:


> And to Chrisho...... do you feel the price of the wind screen (now that you have it) is worth the $$$?
> I have thought about picking one up, but would like to hear from someone who has actually used it! At least with it, they have a storage system for it in the trunk to keep it out of the way...right? Is that fairly easy to tuck away?


I like the wind screen. Super easy to install/remove/store etc. Does cut down the wind well. I wanted to be able to drive with temps to freezing and this should help.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

John Y said:


> If the Beetle is anything like other convertibles, not only does it look better with the Tonneau cover on, but it is a great way to keep your top looking great for longer (that and not leaving it down for lengthy periods of time) - something to consider if you are planning to keep yours for a long time.


I am in a parking deck at work and garaged at home. I did have the NB Miata's top down so often that just by commuting I had faded the liner that was exposed. The problem I have with that tonneau is that its too damn big when not in use. 

My rule with convertibles, if its not raining and the car is moving the top should be down.


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

Chrisho... was the $377 for the windscreen including shipping or was that local pickup. 

Beckwarf.... would you mind sharing with me what you paid if it was any different? 

I may just have to bite on one of these! 

Thanks again to everyone for their input 

BTW....... the only thing that really urks me about this car so far, is the fact that they spent a few extra dollars to make the ambient lighting change colors (which I will probably never change from red since it matches the other lighting which doesn't change)......when they could have used it to give me auto on/off headlights which I would use on a daily basis. Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

my order from Keffer was for the windscreen and cargo blocks, there was a fifteen dollar shipping charge. I am only one state away from them so I do not know if that affected the shipping costs.

All I do know is that my dealer wanted full price for the wind screen, apparently they don't want to sell me any accessories because while I do want to be loyal to a good dealer I am not stupid. I did mention to them they lose a lot of money from smart shoppers because of their prices on their accessories.


----------



## cablvr (Dec 6, 2012)

mulksman said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I'm pretty sure only the 70's edition verts come with the boot cover...... and I just hang mine in the garage using the bag that in came in. It fit will fit in the trunk, but it really is just too big and awkward when folded to keep it in there!


Please describe the boot cover, and post a pic if you can. I also find it way too big to leave in the trunk.


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

cablvr said:


> Please describe the boot cover, and post a pic if you can. I also find it way too big to leave in the trunk.


I wasn't sure if you wanted to see the boot cover or how I hang it! I haven't posted any pics on here yet, but I think I have it figured out  I'll post one of the boot hanging in the bag, one of it in the distance hanging, and one with the boot installed.

Hope I've helped!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Boot looks good, way back (in 71) i had a 71 XKE, British Racing Green with tan leather interior and the boot was tan like yours. But it was pretty small and you could take it with you. Of course the trunk was miniscule.

You've got a sharp looking beetle.

What kind of bike HD?


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Boot looks good, way back (in 71) i had a 71 XKE, British Racing Green with tan leather interior and the boot was tan like yours. But it was pretty small and you could take it with you. Of course the trunk was miniscule.
> 
> You've got a sharp looking beetle.
> 
> What kind of bike HD?


Yeah....but I got my eyes and heart set on new one!!! The wife has been wanting a beetle vert her entire life, so I thought I'd surprise her with this as leverage to get the new Harley. It hasn't worked so well for me yet...... but I just might have to surprise myself :laugh:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

cablvr said:


> Please describe the boot cover, and post a pic if you can. I also find it way too big to leave in the trunk.


I keep my boot cover in the garage. I have used it twice. It simply is too large to store in the trunk, however if you like its looks there is no reason you cannot store it in the back seat, provided your not with passengers.

The issue I have with the boot cover is that it further blocks the view to the rear. The convertible top does not fold completely flat but it is lower in its center than at the edges which keeps it from blocking the rear view mirror, the boot it straight across meaning your rear view mirror is partially blocked


----------



## crescentwrench (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah, my 50's edition came with the boot cover too. 

Nice car, bro. We wanted the toffee brown til the wife saw the 50's edition. I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

crescentwrench said:


> Yeah, my 50's edition came with the boot cover too.
> 
> Nice car, bro. We wanted the toffee brown til the wife saw the 50's edition. I like it! :thumbup:



Have you posted a pic of the 50.'s edition?


----------



## Buslady (Aug 14, 2013)

Great pix, I love Marietta...Mom lives there. The backdrop of the trees really make a classy pic for this 'vert


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats really nice color!!!  

why does it came without Xenon lights and leds?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> Congrats really nice color!!!
> 
> why does it came without Xenon lights and leds?


2013s are like that, only the Turbo coupes had the option of Xenon in the states. No LEDs on any Beetle except for center brake lamp.

Hoping 14s or 15s come with LED tails we can swap out for a reasonable price.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

